# Cedar Bayou updates??



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Anyone been to Cedar Bayou lately?
I'd love to know how the channels have morphed now that we've had a couple decent fronts come through. 

The other Cedar Bayou Thread seems to have gone cold.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Taken 2 days ago, I'm sure this thread go about like the other one so it's all yours now


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Gordon (Nov 29, 2014)

Im Headed South said:


> Taken 2 days ago, I'm sure this thread go about like the other one so it's all yours now


Thanks for the pic. It looks like Vinson is undergoing a major change. Looks good.


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

Great to see water moving through the area again, kudos to the team that worked countless hours on this project.


----------



## Agwader (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, the opening to Vinson Slough looks like it about ankle deep. Hope the fish aren't afraid to swim skinny.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

maybe we can get out there with shovels and help vinson out a little bit


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

That dark colored gut at the mouth of VS is over 5' deep, current to fast and water to cold to measure the deepest part. I already filled my waders up out there after going one step too far, not a good feeling. VS has already moved south completely out of the dredged foot print like they said it would, going to interesting what happens when that point is gone. I thought it would be spring before it happened but it looks like it will be well before that.


----------



## Agwader (Feb 6, 2011)

Im Headed South said:


> That dark colored gut at the mouth of VS is over 5' deep, current to fast and water to cold to measure the deepest part. I already filled my waders up out there after going one step too far, not a good feeling. VS has already moved south completely out of the dredged foot print like they said it would, going to interesting what happens when that point is gone. I thought it would be spring before it happened but it looks like it will be well before that.


Thanks, Yes you said on the other thread a couple months ago that the mouth of both would move South over the next few years and then start moving back north at some point. Good Call.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for the update!!


----------



## Just Casting (Oct 8, 2014)

Great picture. The position was perfect for seeing the details on what is happening in the important areas. I am glad to see the southern bank of the Vinson Slough tie-in washing away. It looks like the southern section will completely wash away one day. To me, that should help with the flows in and out of VS. I was getting worried from earlier pictures that the VS tie-in point would close off. I am more hopeful now.

Anybody noticing any improvements in fishing around the reefs from Mesquite Bay to Long Reef to the mid bay reefs in Aransas Bay? I used to fish that area until I stored my boat at Conn Brown for the last two years. I have not experienced good fishing around the Conn Brown area so am moving my boat closer to my old fishing grounds. With Cedar Bayou open I would think there should be some overall improvement in the surrounding areas.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Fishing is bad up that way....stay south.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Around 3pm on Friday, I decided to go to the no boats sign, anchor up and walk to the beach. I'm not sure how close I got, but I ran aground pretty good. I had just passed a guy napping on his boat (older gentleman, Claude, super nice) when I found the silted in area, 4"-6" deep. I tried pushing off to no avail. Claude must have heard me shut down because he came over a few minutes later to pull me off the bar, saying that he'd done the same thing 4 hours earlier. There was a deep channel, I just got out of the groove.

I will definitely go slower through there next time I try to get to the beach. I could hear the surf pretty well, and to my south, it looked like an upside down boat or some structure (bluish green) was on land. I did see a large buck walking along the edge of the brush, thought that was pretty cool.

I headed back to the ramp after that, and saw a boat pull up that had passed me while I was getting unstuck, (I passed them getting back across the bay). They said they'd fished the surf, caught a bunch of whiting and hooked in to a large drum (red or black they didn't say).


----------



## rcowboy (Jun 28, 2006)

Here is a few more pics of what is happening. I guess this is expected?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

rcowboy said:


> Here is a few more pics of what is happening. I guess this is expected?


Those pictures are 5 weeks old. It changes with every tide, not much unexpected has happened. The super low tides of this first winter are expected to be some of the most critical in the areas development. If things could have been done in a ideal setting they'd preferred to do the project in the winter and be finishing up just as the high spring tides washed into the project but the whoopers won't allow for that. Given how much it's changed over the last couple of months I can't wait to see what happens when we get a bunch of water pouring inward next spring.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I hate to be negative but it looks like its closing already. Without constant dredging or jetties I can't see that staying open very long.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Im Headed South said:


> Those pictures are 5 weeks old. It changes with every tide, not much unexpected has happened. The super low tides of this first winter are expected to be some of the most critical in the areas development. If things could have been done in a ideal setting they'd preferred to do the project in the winter and be finishing up just as the high spring tides washed into the project but the whoopers won't allow for that. Given how much it's changed over the last couple of months I can't wait to see what happens when we get a bunch of water pouring inward next spring.


Yes. Hurry spring tides!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Where are the jetties? IMO cut will be sanded up within a year and more $ spent to redredge, Again why no Jetty ???


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Looks like it is closing up to me, just like some other projects I've seen.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Look at first picture (recent) and where VS dumps out. See the grassline on opposite bank....now look at second pictures (older pics) and where that grass line is. the more recent pics show that mouth is clearly moving south. Soon that little point will wash out too and it will change some more. It is doing just what they expected it to do. All in a good way with the hydraulics going on.


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

I sure hope it stays open for y'all. From my personal experience it looks and is doing the exact same thing that the San Bernard did. Moved around a little and sanded back in. The 2 are almost identical. The fishing was great for a while then it closed off and the fishing dropped drastically for us.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Yellow Mouth Chaser said:


> I sure hope it stays open for y'all. From my personal experience it looks and is doing the exact same thing that the San Bernard did. Moved around a little and sanded back in. The 2 are almost identical. The fishing was great for a while then it closed off and the fishing dropped drastically for us.


X2

I said the exact same thing a few weeks ago and was trashed for not singing Kumbaya with the locals. No way in hell that stays open much longer.

If it's worth keeping open than do it right. Otherwise lets learn from other mistakes and move forward.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 29, 2014)

Its Catchy said:


> X2
> 
> I said the exact same thing a few weeks ago and was trashed for not singing Kumbaya with the locals. No way in hell that stays open much longer.
> 
> If it's worth keeping open than do it right. Otherwise lets learn from other mistakes and move forward.


Just out of curiosity, what's your professional credentials that you feel give you the knowledge to make such a claim?


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Probably because he has seen it happen before.

Indicators will include;

1. The cut appears to be making a turn to the south
2. Bars appear to bee forming in front of the mouth.
3. Bars appear to be forming in the channels north of the mouth.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Gordon said:


> Just out of curiosity, what's your professional credentials that you feel give you the knowledge to make such a claim?


I'm alarmed by the formation of sandbars at the mouths of CB and VS. Aren't you?


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Here are pictures of the San Bernard and Cedar Bayou. Not sure why the two keep getting compared. San Bernard appears to derive it's flow from the river which we all know rivers are being sucked dry by inland water use. Cedar Bayou on the other hand is draining an entire Bay system by tidal flow. So what are the basis for comparing one to the other? They were both dredged. They neither have jetties. Are their hydraulics comparable at all? I am just wondering because I don't see it based on the maps.

Natural passes have bars that form at their mouths. As long as enough water moves through it is not a problem.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

It'll wash out those apparent closures here in the spring once the tides start ripping again.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

There was always a bar in front of CB back before it was closed by man. The 1st gut from the beach was chest deep. It's pretty hairy crossing that gut with a full stringer after you see the size of sharks that hang there. I can't wait to do it again!


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Gordon said:


> Just out of curiosity, what's your professional credentials that you feel give you the knowledge to make such a claim?


I have a PHD in common sense. And we have seen this before. There is not enough flow through that narrow pass to keep it open. I think my "thoughts" are pretty clearly backed up by the pictures.

I am willing to put my money where my mouth is in the form of a six pack of your choice?


----------



## Agwader (Feb 6, 2011)

Its Catchy said:


> I have a PHD in common sense. And we have seen this before. There is not enough flow through that narrow pass to keep it open. I think my "thoughts" are pretty clearly backed up by the pictures.
> 
> I am willing to put my money where my mouth is in the form of a six pack of your choice?


How much do you want to bet that with the on going maintenance fund that this pass stays open for at least the next decade? There's never been this type money spent on engineering and construction on opening and keeping open a pass in the state of Texas as there is on this one. You really have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Is there enough flow now to have a positive impact on fishing as far away as Goose Island State Park? Or is the influence more localized? Seems like that would be too far away.

I would guess that the Spring tides will affect fishing much farther from the opening if all goes well.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

It may be common knowledge here - I haven't read every thread - but there is a guy who has a website with a bunch of aerial photos of CB over a period of MANY years. He's a geologist, so he IS an expert. He's been pretty negative about the project, as implemented, from the start. I'll see if I can dig up a link for him.

Part of the problem, as I understand it, is that Vinson Slough has fanned out so much over these years that there is no real "channel" anymore. The idea behind this plan was that the flow from CB and Vinson together would keep the channel to the Gulf open. They even stated that it was the inclusion of Vinson Slough in the plan that would assure that the whole thing stays open. If... I don't know, but IF... Vinson Slough cannot deliver the impact that they hoped, then it seems logical that there is a problem - since the plan itself states that Vinson is vital for success.

The biologists I have talked to say that most fishermen had the wrong idea. That this project was never intended to create a channel that would allow a boat to exit to the Gulf. That being silted in with only a foot or two of water flowing through was always the plan. If that really was the plan then, yes, I would say that most of us were not picturing that. But from observing the bays for almost 50 years, I am skeptical of that kind of a shallow, low-flow channel being able to remain open. This one may be different, because of the exceptional engineering. But many of us have seen too many channels silt in. And being a successful fisherman means being observant and understanding how structure and water flow work, and how they change over time. So I would be cautious about totally discounting the combined experience of so many lay-experts. 

The engineers may turn out to be right on this incarnation of Cedar Bayou staying open. But it would be pretty arrogant not to recognize that the people who are concerned have their reasons for it.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Agwader said:


> How much do you want to bet that with the on going maintenance fund that this pass stays open for at least the next decade? There's never been this type money spent on engineering and construction on opening and keeping open a pass in the state of Texas as there is on this one. You really have no clue what you are talking about.


When is the next dredging set to take place? And just how much money is going to be spent dredging and then re-dredging and repeating the process over and over? Is it going to be yearly? bi-yearly?

Because from the latest photo's it looks like it needs to be re-dredged already.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

*wait & see*

The experts have their opinions, differing as they may be. I personally don't like nay-sayers any better than I like false-hopers. I also know educated people who say keeping CB open will not help the adjacent bays significantly. I disagree with them but will withhold judgment pending a few years of experience.

If we spend a bunch of money, including tax dollars and it fails, well I guess there are far worse things the money could have been spent on...than a lesson learned and re-learned.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Hate to keep drawing comparisons to the San Bernard, because I know these are two different scenarios. I _will_ say that I went to the Corps public meetings when they were talking about the design and what they needed to do to open the San Bernard. Obviously, the channel silted in WAY faster than they expected, so experts can be wrong. I went to the San Bernard mouth several times right after the channel was opened and the current absolutely RIPPED through there, I'm talking get you in trouble in a small boat kind of velocity. And yet, it still silted in.

To those that say the spring tides will rearrange what has already happened to Cedar Bayou in the last couple of months and keep it open, I'm doubtful. For one, this is December, we have a long ways till those kind of tides occur. As far as the "a lot of money has been spent so _surely_ they will do whatever it takes now" argument, don't be surprised. Money is money and if more has to be spent this soon, it's going to be a hard sale.


----------



## johndoughy (Sep 8, 2013)

pocjetty said:


> It may be common knowledge here - I haven't read every thread - but there is a guy who has a website with a bunch of aerial photos of CB over a period of MANY years. He's a geologist, so he IS an expert. He's been pretty negative about the project, as implemented, from the start. I'll see if I can dig up a link for him.
> 
> Part of the problem, as I understand it, is that Vinson Slough has fanned out so much over these years that there is no real "channel" anymore. The idea behind this plan was that the flow from CB and Vinson together would keep the channel to the Gulf open. They even stated that it was the inclusion of Vinson Slough in the plan that would assure that the whole thing stays open. If... I don't know, but IF... Vinson Slough cannot deliver the impact that they hoped, then it seems logical that there is a problem - since the plan itself states that Vinson is vital for success.
> 
> ...


That's about the most sense I've heard anyone talking in a month or more.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Dr Watson*

Of Coastal Geology has given his opinion several times - he likely will be proved correct - which is unfortunate for the whole process. I want it to stay open as the fish pass it always has been -

I won't rehash this all - just believe what a hydrologist like Dr Watson had to say BEFORE any sand flew --

You are going to have to limit the enormous volume of water which now flows out of Matagorda ship channel and Aransas Pass to keep CB viable for any length of time - or even for that matter Pass Cavallo -


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

It will either close or stay open.


That's my prediction.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Interesting to note*



Im Headed South said:


> Taken 2 days ago, I'm sure this thread go about like the other one so it's all yours now


The bar is shifting south as evidenced by the surf line end - in years past it was always oriented north with the gut going offshore at a 30 degree angle to the beach, I expect this will change again with the rip switching back north in the spring -


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

From looking at the photos it appears the two channels above the mouth are starting to accumulate a considerable amount of sediment. 

Wasn't Cedar Bayou reopened back in the 1990's and then proceeded to close itself again?

If that's true why would it stay open this time?


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Goose Lover said:


> Wasn't Cedar Bayou reopened back in the 1990's and then proceeded to close itself again?


TPWD tried in the late 80's, but that project had nowhere near the funding or engineering behind it as this one. It was closed again by 1993. They also didn't try and connect Cedar Bayou and Vinson Slough.


----------



## Oyster Dog (May 21, 2005)

Goose Lover said:


> From looking at the photos it appears the two channels above the mouth are starting to accumulate a considerable amount of sediment.
> 
> Wasn't Cedar Bayou reopened back in the 1990's and then proceeded to close itself again?
> 
> If that's true why would it stay open this time?


Cedar Bayou was dredged in 1939, 1959, 1987, 1995 and now 2014.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

That's what I remember.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 29, 2014)

Its Catchy said:


> I have a PHD in common sense. And we have seen this before. There is not enough flow through that narrow pass to keep it open. I think my "thoughts" are pretty clearly backed up by the pictures.
> 
> I am willing to put my money where my mouth is in the form of a six pack of your choice?


Common sense says believe the experts and not the nay Sayers.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Gordon said:


> Common sense says believe the experts and not the nay Sayers.


Gordon, I watched the experts spend tons of money doing a study on the San Bernard. They put three monitoring stations in and "studied" it for months prior to the re-opening of that river. Two years later is was completely closed again.

At one time or another the so called experts have told us that:

1.) Smoking was not harmful to your health.

2.) Man's burning of fossil fuels is causing out of control warming.

3.) The world is flat.

So you will have to pardon me if I am "Skeptical". Normally I am "The glass is 1/2 full kind of guy and I would love to see Cedar Bayou stay open. But common sense and history tell me otherwise.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Gordon said:


> Common sense says believe the experts and not the nay Sayers.


I'm not a chronic "nay-sayer" by any means. But I'll take a little exception to that rule. If for no other reason than there are too often "experts" on both sides of big arguments. Do you go with the side that has the most experts? The loudest experts? The experts who work for the government? The experts who work in the public sector, or the ones who stay in academia? The older experts, or the younger experts. There is a really good book by David Freeman, entitled "Wrong: Why experts* keep failing us--and how to know when not to trust them"

One of my favorites is the large groups of experts who have claimed that Vitamin D:
a) Cures cancer
b) Causes cancer
c) Has no effect on cancer

Choose whichever expert says the thing you wish to agree with most.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

My money is on Mother Nature!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Funds*



Agwader said:


> How much do you want to bet that with the on going maintenance fund that this pass stays open for at least the next decade? There's never been this type money spent on engineering and construction on opening and keeping open a pass in the state of Texas as there is on this one. You really have no clue what you are talking about.


I wouldn't be surprised if they run out of funds in the next decade, at some point they will say enough is enough. Your right, there has never been this type of money spent on engineering and construction on opening and keeping open a pass in the State of Texas because there are no other passes that need to be open and kept open. I hope for all the time and money that has been dedicated to this it's stays open for all the people that worked on it and for those that really believe it will save the fishing down there. However I don't think that will be the case without pumping a ton of money into it every year.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 29, 2014)

gater said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they run out of funds in the next decade, at some point they will say enough is enough. Your right, there has never been this type of money spent on engineering and construction on opening and keeping open a pass in the State of Texas because there are no other passes that need to be open and kept open. I hope for all the time and money that has been dedicated to this it's stays open for all the people that worked on it and for those that really believe it will save the fishing down there. However I don't think that will be the case without pumping a ton of money into it every year.


Haters will hate on anything/everything.


----------



## Bulverde to Bay (Dec 30, 2014)

We shall see. It may be a long wait.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Pass*



Gordon said:


> Haters will hate on anything/everything.


Gordon not hating just being realistic. I don't care how much money was spent studying it, the pass is going need maintenance question is how much are they going to put into it every couple of years. For your sake and the others that use it I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

OK how about some new pictures so we can agonize over the formation of sand bars and channels some more.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Flat's Hunter said:


> OK how about some new pictures so we can agonize over the formation of sand bars and channels some more.


 it closed up.
Fishing in Mesquite will be horrible again. No need to even try.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

Spots and Dots said:


> it closed up.
> Fishing in Mesquite will be horrible again. No need to even try.


Key Allegro listed as location^

sarcasm sensed.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Spots and Dots said:


> it closed up.
> Fishing in Mesquite will be horrible again. No need to even try.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Spots and Dots said:


> it closed up.
> Fishing in Mesquite will be horrible again. No need to even try.


 yeppers. Mont, let's go ahead & lock this one down, no sense in debating a moot point. CB flows about like a post-menopausal woman. You boys just keep to San Antonio or Aransas bays, no need to go anywhere between them except pleasure cruises up & down the scenic IC.

careful, I just painted this post with sarcasm, it's still wet


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

From Friday Jan 16 at about 2:00 pm. These were the best I could get trying to fly and take pictures at the sametime without crashing.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks JoshJ!

Instead of crashing, just to a touch and go on the beach front... that'd be cool 

j/k


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

barronj said:


> Thanks JoshJ!
> 
> Instead of crashing, just to a touch and go on the beach front... that'd be cool
> 
> j/k


Until Bass security shows up.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Man I hope those passes stay open and get even wider and deeper with spring tides.

Solar Screens, exterior Roll Down Shades, Plantation Shutters
Patio Cover Construction & Screen Enclosures
call Mike 713-446-3249


----------



## Gordon (Nov 29, 2014)

SolarScreenGuy said:


> Man I hope those passes stay open and get even wider and deeper with spring tides.
> 
> Solar Screens, exterior Roll Down Shades, Plantation Shutters
> Patio Cover Construction & Screen Enclosures
> call Mike 713-446-3249


X2


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

JoshJ said:


> From Friday Jan 16 at about 2:00 pm. These were the best I could get trying to fly and take pictures at the sametime without crashing.


1/16 tide report:
Low tide @ Copano was at 10am, high tide was 12:44am
Low tide @ POC was 8am, high tide was 9:30pm

CB is a lot closer to Goose Island than POC, but y'all already knew that


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Gordon said:


> Haters will hate on anything/everything.





gater said:


> Gordon not hating just being realistic. I don't care how much money was spent studying it, the pass is going need maintenance question is how much are they going to put into it every couple of years. For your sake and the others that use it I hope I'm wrong.


 Gater - calling someone a "hater" is what you do on the Internet when you've lost an argument, and you have absolutely no meaningful response to try and prove your point. It's right up there with, "I know you are, but what am I?" and one step below, "I'm going to take my football and go home."

I've spent enough time around petulant adolescents to know that when someone calls you a "hater", the correct protocol is to answer them with "U mad bro?"


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you Josh !


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Buddy and my wife did a little recon out to CB this past Sunday, the pics posted above might a little deceiving due to the water color. The deeper gut that use to head out toward the north at the mouth has filled in some from last month but the gut to the south has gotten deeper. Not sure how deep it was as the current was ripping to fast and it would definitely fill your waders if you went too far but he poked around with his rod and it was 5' out in front of him and still getting deeper. Sounds like the cooler water temps finally pushed out the tons and tons of bait that had been present around the mouth since the opening as they said they hardly saw any on Sunday and the fishing was slow.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Oyster Dog said:


> Cedar Bayou was dredged in 1939, 1959, 1987, 1995 and now 2014.


Insanity: Doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results - Albert Einstein


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> Insanity: Doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results - Albert Einstein


When the previous dredgings took place, was any effort made then to also tie into vincent slough and add that tidal flow into the cut?


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> Insanity: Doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results - Albert Einstein


That some real insight right there, you are aware that every port/pass/cut into the gulf as well as the icw require maintenance dredging to keep them open? Packery needs it nearly annually but you call dredging CB 5 times in 70 years insanity. Right......


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

Regarding Cedar Bayou;

Yall ever catch anything by the old dock /pilings up on the left side (headed toward the gulf)? I'd say it's about 3/4 of the way to the gulf.

I always stop and throw a few casts there, never have any bites. 
Kelsey threw some live shrimp in that direction and it drifted swiftly toward the middle of the channel...she caught a small trout after about ten minutes.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Pocketfisherman said:


> When the previous dredgings took place, was any effort made then to also tie into vincent slough and add that tidal flow into the cut?


TPWD did not in 1987 or 1995.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm glad to see them opening up passes its costly but great for the fishing & the fish. Don't like cains but a little cain would really help.


----------



## rwl1948 (Jun 27, 2009)

Are there some recient pictures of what is going on at CB/VS:headknock:spineyes:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

rwl1948 said:


> are there some recient pictures of what is going on at cb/vs:headknock:spineyes:


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

My Kenner could make that


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

WTH.......I guess the naysayers were right. . Think a hurricane will open it up?


----------



## Blackhammer (Feb 11, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 2025977


:rotfl:


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

The Smack is definitely back! :rotfl:


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Flat's Hunter said:


> WTH.......I guess the naysayers were right. . Think a hurricane will open it up?


Yea hes trolling you lol.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

KDubBlast said:


> Yea hes trolling you lol.


Ya. I am in the boat behind him


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I poled in there the other day and there was no where to turn around...


----------



## mapman (Nov 8, 2005)

*Photo*

That is not Cedar Bayou.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

What! Of course it Is.....smack is always laser accurate.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm going to trust the MAPMAN on this one. lol, but all jokes aside, what's up with the inlet?


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

Smack may have got the cedar bayou cut mixed up with the cut to zypher cove on this one.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Too late guys.....better get the dredge headed back this way.


----------



## rwl1948 (Jun 27, 2009)

See CCA Comments Here

http://www.wwnrockport.com/2015/03/press-release-cedar-bayou-update.html


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Friend Goose Island*

Called yesterday said starting to fill in already??????????


----------



## RubiconAg (Aug 20, 2009)

Troutman123 said:


> Called yesterday said starting to fill in already??????????


Did you read the article????????


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I read the article and it's mostly encouraging, but it's hardly scientific.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

How many times did he repeat "Cedar Bayou and Vinson Slough are in better shape than they were the last time I was out there."??


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*No sir sorry*

The subject just came up he out and about down there but did say it what he was told not had seen,



RubiconAg said:


> Did you read the article????????


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

Troutman123 said:


> The subject just came up he out and about down there but did say it what he was told not had seen,


wut? :headknock


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Here let me help, I speak jive lol
"No sir I didn't read the article, the subject came up with a buddy that has talked with some locals down there and that was the information they passed along. All of that info is second hand as he hasn't been to the site."

Anyway, we were there Sunday, area is better shape than 6 or 8 weeks ago without a doubt. Water is 4' to 6' in and around the mouth, entrance to VS has two defined guts in it that very from knee to waist deep. Everything north of the intersection of CB/VS has seemed to have stabilized and hasn't changed much recently and is all pretty much 3 to 4' deep in most areas. The bayou it self did seem to stop it's migration to the south and has even started back toward the north at least temporarily anyway. If you go out there please abide by the signs and watch for rattlesnakes, walked up on a good sized one in the high grass and watched a guy run all the way to the surf in his boat before turning around and running wot back to the north. Game warden only missed him by about 30 mins when he came out for a visit.


----------

